# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > آموزش: برنامه نسبتا کامل نگهداری و تعمیرات

## emami.sie

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید
حدود 2 سال پیش من برنامه ای از اینترنت دانلود کردم به نام Cwork، احتمالا دوستان اسمش رو شنیده باشن و یا ازش استفاده کنن... بعد مطالعه کامل راجع به این نرم افزار متوجه شدم که بسیار منطبق با اصول بیان شده در کتاب برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات جناب دکتر شیر محمدی هستش و تصمیم گرفتم ازش توی شرکت استفاده کنم... من روی این نرم افزار طی مدتی که باهاش کار میکردم  یکسری تغییرات دادم و یکسری گزارشات و نمودارهای مدیریتی هم بهش اضافه کردم...



*از امکانات این نرم افزار:*(امکان ثبت هر قسمت با جزییات کامل در دسترس می باشد)
-          -تعریف دپارتمان های مختلف سازمان/شرکت
-          -تعریف لوکیشن ها (موقعیت های مختلف) هر دپارتمان
-          -تعریف تجهیزات گوناگون با جزییات کامل (ثبت مشخصات فنی، تعریف مجموعه و زیرمجموعه ها و ...)
-          -معرفی افراد و مشاغل ایشان
-          -گروه بندی تجهیزات
-          -تعریف کدهای خرابی
-          -امکان ثبت چک لیست ها و برنامه ریزی خودکار نرم افزار با توجه به بازه های زمانی تعریف شده
-         - امکان تعریف درخواست کارهای اضطراری، اصلاحی و ...
-          -ثبت لوازم یدکی و مواد مصرفی مورد استفاده در تعمیرات
-          -گزارشات و نمودارهای مختلف (که البته به این قسمت باید چند مورد اساسی اضافه بشه)
-          -انتخاب عکس دلخواه کاربر در فرم اصلی برنامه
-          و.........


*از قابلیت های نرم افزار:*
-          -محاسبه مدت زمان صرف شده برای تعمیرات
-          -محاسبه هزینه تعمیرات
-          -مدت زمان انجام تعمیرات به تفکیک هر شخص
-          -تاریخچه کامل از تعمیرات انجام شده روی تجهیز به همراه مدت زمان آن
-          -تاریخچه کامل از تعمیرات انجام شده در هر لوکیشن به همراه مدت زمان آن
-          -نمایش چک لیست ها و درخواست کارهایی که در یک تاریخ مشخص باید انجام شوند
-          -فیلترهای بسیار کامل و سریع روی درخواست کارها
-          -سرچ های سریع و آسان در نرم افزار
-          -امکان انتقال اطلاعات به اکسل
-         - ارائه زمانبندی چک لیست ها براساس تجهیزات و یا لوکیشن
- - نمایش تجهیزاتی عمر کارییشان به اتمام رسیده و باید تعویض شوند (براساس تاریخ استارت تجهیز و عمر مفید آن)
-          و.........


 البته یکی از مشکلاتی که قابل حل هم هست اینه که تاریخ این برنامه میلادی هستش و من برای شمسی سازی از نرم افزار Edsoft jalali استفاده می کنم... (نمی شه (یا بهتره بگم من نتونستم) از ماژول های شمسی استفاده کنم چون بحث برنامه ریزی چک لیست ها کلا به هم میخوره)
بهرحال من تمایل دارم این برنامه رو که ادیتش کردم به صورت open source در اختیار دوستان قرار بدم. (البته اگه دوستان تمایلشون رو تو این تاپیک نشون بدن)
در مورد اجرایی بودنش هم اینو بگم که من دارم از این برنامه تو شرکت استفاده میکنم (البته به صورت تک کاربره) و الان حدود 40.000 رکورد ثبت برنامه شده که البته سرعتش کم شده ولی جواب می ده...
و اما آموزش نرم افزار و نحوه استفاده اون در واحد نگهداری و تعمیرات (چون یکم پیچیدست و نیاز داره که شما بدونید باید از کجا شروع کنید رو هم در همین تاپیک ادامه خواهم داد) – اگه عمرمون به دنیا باشه... و اینکه مدیریت سایت این اجازه رو بدن چون فکر نکنم اینجا محل مناسبی برای طرح موضوعی جز اکسس باشه...
این برنامه برای برنامه نویسان هم از حیث ماژولهای کاملش بسیار دیدنیست...

متاسفانه سرعت اینترنتم کمه و حجم برنامه بسیار زیاد – قول میدم در اولین فرصت براتون بذارمش...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## royasaz_bam

بسیار عالی و منتظر نمونه هستیم در مورد تعداد رکوردها و پایین آمدن سرعت باید بگم در یک نمونه برنامه که در مجمع امورصنفی شهرمان کار میکنه اطلاعات ثبت شده به مراتب بیشتر از مقدار عنوان شده میباشد ولی افت سرعت مشاهده نشده البته این نرم افزار را خودم حدود 7 سال پیش نوشتم که توی این 7 سال حتی یک مورد خرابی یا افت سرعت نداشته و نرم افزار 3 تا 4 کاربر داره نمیدانم شاید تعریف سرعت من با شما متفاوت باشه
علی الرقم معایب که به اکسس میگیرند از جمله سرعت کم و اینکه بهتره تک کاربره باشه من مشکلی ندیده ام نمی دانم شاید سطح کار ما باشه که مشکل ایجاد نمیکنه به همین خاطر است که میگویند اگر اکسس در جای خود استفاده شود نتنها مشکلی تداره بلکه بسیار مقرون به صرفه و قابل توسعه و راحت می باشد.

----------


## fazl11

دوست عزیز ممنون میشم اگه اینکارو بکنی ذکات علم نشر علمه   بازم ممنون

----------


## aromega65

سلام
اگه امکان داره نمونه فایل رو بزارید

----------


## ali190

سلام
مگه این نرم افزار در حالت MDE نبود؟

----------


## emami.sie

با سلام مجدد
در نمونه ضمیمه شده *حتما* پس از دانلود 4 قسمت ، پارت 1 رو Extract کرده و از برنامه استفاده کنید،‌ بخاطر اینکه اینتر فیس از دیتابیس جدا هستش و باید بهم لینک بشن (البته برای این موضوع فرمهای لازم وجود داره)
در مورد سئوال دوستم که فرمودند مگه MDE نبود ، باید بگم من از نسخه Free برنامه استفاده کردم و تا حدودی بسطش دادم...
و درمورد سرعت برنامه: ببینید در این برنامه از ماژولهای متعددی استفاده شده و روی دیتا پروسه های مختلفی صورت میگیره، مثلا شما در شرکت شاید ده ها و یا صدها چک لیست روزانه، هفتگی، 2 هفتگی، ماهانه، 3 ماهه و ... داشته باشید، که این نرم افزار باید برنامه ریزی اونها رو انجام بده و در تاریخ مقرر بهتون نشونشون بده (هر روز این پروسه تکرار میشه) (ما تو شرکت درحال حاضر با حدود 1000 چک لیست داریم کار می کنیم)، این خیلی فرق می کنه که شما فقط یک سری دیتا ثبت برنامه کنید و نهایتا گزارشگیری...
بهرحال زمان اجرای این پروسیجرها، افت سرعت برنامه، مخصوصا زمان Generate چک لیست ها قابل لمس خواهد بود... 
فعلا برنامه رو ببینید، بعد با هم مفصل صحبت خواهیم کرد - انشاا...
موفق باشید
یا علی
*

با توجه به پیغامهای خصوصی، ایمیلهای مکرر و درخواست دوستان، آموزشی صوتی و تصویری به صورت گام به گام جهت استفاده اصولی و بهینه از نرم افزار توسط اینجانب تهیه شده (البته غیر رایگان) که دوستان درصورت تمایل جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر می تونند از طریق ایمیل با بنده در ارتباط باشند. همچنین جهت استفاده از برنامه با تاریخ شمسی من تغییراتی رو در برنامه دادم که با نرم افزار شمسی سازی رایگان کار می کنه و اون رو هم می تونم در اختیار دوستان قرار بدم.*
*موفق و مؤید باشید
یا علی*

----------


## farshid_2012

پسورد برای ورود به فایل اکسس چی هستش؟

----------


## emami.sie

با سلام 
اول از دوستانی که سایت و یا وبلاگی در این خصوص دارند می خوام که لطف کنن و این نمونه برنامه رو با توضیحات کامل برای استفاده عموم بذارن - با ذکر منبع - (راستش من خودم یه مدت خیلی دنبال یه همچین برنامه ای بودم ولی هرچی تو گوگل سرچ می کردم مورد بدردبخوری رو نمی دیدم و دوست دارم سایر دوستان با همچین مشکلی مواجه نباشن و خیلی راحت از این برنامه استفاده کنن)
و اما توضیحات تکمیلی در مورد برنامه:
- برای شمسی کردن تاریخ برنامه همونطور که قبلا گفتم باید از نرم افزار Edsoft jalali (جلالی مالتی پک) استفاده بشه البته نه نسخه قفل شکستش چون توی بحث زمان (date/time) مشکل داره و در این برنامه (CMMS) بحث اصلی زمانه ، پس دوستان در صورتی که بخوان از تاریخ شمسی استفاده کنن باید نسخه اصلی رو از سایت mpico.com خریداری کنن (قیمتی نداره) و در برنامه CMMS تیک گزینه Use Hijri Calendar رو تو تب International بذارن...
- تا یادم نرفته : کل پسوردهای برنامه 123 هستش اعم از ورود به برنامه، Shift activation و Shift inactivation‌ و قسمت ماژولها (حتما دوستان در صورت استفاده از برنامه این پسوردها رو تغییر بدن و *حتما حتما* اینترفیس رو به صورت MDE در اختیار کاربرانتون قرار بدید چون گزارشات نموداری رو من به صورت فرم طراحی کردم و براحتی توسط کاربر قابل تغییر هستش، ولی اگه برنامه در حالت MDE باشه کاربر هر تغییراتی رو که بخواد رو نمودار میده و بعد از چاپش بعد از بستن فرم، دوباره به حالت اول برمیگرده)
- برای اینکه بتونید به محیط طراحی برنامه وارد بشید ابتدا برید توی File و بعد Shift activation و بعد 123 ، بعد برنامه رو ببندید و دوباره بازش کنید (کلید Shift کیبورد رو پایین نگه دارید) تا بتونید به Design برنامه دسترسی داشته باشید...
- دوستان در صورت استفاده از برنامه حتما منبع اصلی یعنی (Cwork) رو ذکر کنن - البته من در فرمهای اصلی برنامه اون رو گنجوندم... (لطفا پاکش نکنید)
ببخشید اگه سرتون رو درد آوردم
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## farshid_2012

میشه همه قسمتا رو فارسی کرد ؟ 

اگه بخوام اینکارو کنم چطور میتونم مفهوم اون قسمت رو بفهمم که بتونم ترجمش کنم

----------


## emami.sie

> میشه همه قسمتا رو فارسی کرد ؟ 
> 
> اگه بخوام اینکارو کنم چطور میتونم مفهوم اون قسمت رو بفهمم که بتونم ترجمش کنم


سلام
چرا نشه؟!... کافیه هر قسمت رو به فارسی ترجمه کنید... اصطلاحاتی که می دونید رو ترجمه کنید و هر جا مشکل داشتید بگید تا کمکتون کنم...
یا علی

----------


## farshid_2012

برای work order , employee , assets چه معادل فارسی میتونم بزارم

----------


## emami.sie

> برای work order , employee , assets چه معادل فارسی میتونم بزارم


  به ترتیب تجهیزات، پرسنل، درخواست کار    (البته من اینکار رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم، چون اصطلاحات بکار رفته بسیار راحته و مشخص، و مهم پرینت درخواست کارهاست که پرسنل خط تولید و یا pm با اون سروکار دارن و من فارسیش کردم... نرم افزار نهایتا به تعداد انگشتان دست کاربر خواهد داشت که به نظر من لازمه با این اصطلاحات انگلیسی آشنا باشن) 
بهرحال کار زمانبری خواهد بود براتون و من در خدمتتون هستم...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## Rasool-GH

اقاي امامي خيلي ممنون بابت برنامه . خيلي جامع و جالب هست 
يك سوالي برام پيش اومد در هيچ كدوم از ديتابيسها خبري از ريليشن نيست . من اشتباه ميكنم يا واقعا ريليشن استفاده نشده

----------


## emami.sie

> اقاي امامي خيلي ممنون بابت برنامه . خيلي جامع و جالب هست 
> يك سوالي برام پيش اومد در هيچ كدوم از ديتابيسها خبري از ريليشن نيست . من اشتباه ميكنم يا واقعا ريليشن استفاده نشده


 خواهش میکنم، امیدوارم مورد استفاده دوستان قرار بگیره...
در مورد روابط (ریلیشن) هم تا جایی که من متوجه شدم در خلال کدهای برنامه و در کوئری ها تعریف شده... 

این موضوع رو هم همینجا بگم که من این برنامه رو کاملترین برنامه ای میدونم که تاحالا دیدم و مطمئن هستم برای برنامه نویس های محترم میتونه سورس خیلی خوبی باشه (بخصوص بخش لینک جداول به اینترفیس)، شخصا از این برنامه خیلی الهام گرفتم (شکیل بودن و زیبایی، ترتیب باز شدن فرمها و برگشت به فرم قبل، دسترسی سریع، نظم اشیاء و ...)
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## emami.sie

راستی یه مورد دیگه: ببخشید که اینقدر تیکه تیکه موارد رو می گم (آخه حجم برنامه و موارد موجود در اون خیلی زیاده و من هم هر دفعه یکیش یادم میاد) 
هر جا که در فرمها لیست باکسی هست (در اغلب موارد) با دابل کلیک کردن روی اون می تونید جزئیات مورد انتخاب شده رو ببینید... مثلا در فرمهای Asset، location، Employee، WorkOrders و دیگر فرمها، که البته اطلاعات اصلی و بدرد بخور توی همین قسمته...
یا علی

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام نگاهي هم به اين بيندازيد. اطلاعات اوليه اش را هرچه بدهيد كار مي كند. ظاهرا نسخه فارسي همين برنامه است :متفکر:

----------


## Rasool-GH

من هرچی بیشتر برنامه رو برسی میکنم بیشتر لذت میبرم 
برای امثال من که تازه وارد هستیم به اندازه چند سال تجربه ارزش داره

----------


## farshid_2012

با اجازه دوستان میخوام این برنامه رو تو شرکتمون ازش استفاده کنم فقط میخواستم بپرسم چطور میتونم قسمت ادیتشو ببندم و کسی نتونه وارد design بشه

----------


## shkeramat

با سلام هر دو فایلها در سیستم من ارور لینک میدهد چرا؟untitled2.JPG

----------


## emami.sie

> با اجازه دوستان میخوام این برنامه رو تو شرکتمون ازش استفاده کنم فقط میخواستم بپرسم چطور میتونم قسمت ادیتشو ببندم و کسی نتونه وارد design بشه


سلام
در پست 8 کامل توضیح دادم... بعد از اینکه اینترفیس رو به حالت MDE تبدیل کردید، برید توی File و Shift inactivation رو فعال کنید...
یا علی

----------


## emami.sie

> با سلام هر دو فایلها در سیستم من ارور لینک میدهد چرا؟untitled2.JPG


سلام
بعد از اینکه فایل های دانلود شده رو از حالت زیپ خارج کردید، دو تا فایل اکسس خواهید داشت، یکی CMMSFoc و یکی هم CMMSFoc_db ، که کافیه در فرم data source آدرس CMMSFoc_db رو بهش بدید، حتما کار خواهد کرد...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## emami.sie

> به نام خدا
> با سلام نگاهي هم به اين بيندازيد. اطلاعات اوليه اش را هرچه بدهيد كار مي كند. ظاهرا نسخه فارسي همين برنامه است


سلام
دقیقا، این نسخه فارسی همین برنامه است و دوستان تغییراتی که توی نسخه عرضه شده توسط Cwork و برنامه ای که ادیتش کردم  رو خواهند دید... البته دوستانی که درگیر برنامه تو قسمت نت بشن بیشتر این تغییرات رو لمس خواهند کرد...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## farshid_2012

هر بار که میخوام این برنامه رو اجرا کنم ازم بانک اطلاعاتی شو میخواد که لود کنه ایا راهی هست که این اتفاق یه بار بیوفته و هر سری نپرسه

----------


## emami.sie

> هر بار که میخوام این برنامه رو اجرا کنم ازم بانک اطلاعاتی شو میخواد که لود کنه ایا راهی هست که این اتفاق یه بار بیوفته و هر سری نپرسه


سلام
اگر شما برنامه رو از حالت Zip خارج کنید و در یک آدرس مشخص قرار بدید، بعد از اینکه آدرس دیتابیس رو بهش دادید (البته برای اولین بار که برنامه رو اجرا میکنید خودش آدرس رو تشخیص میده) دیگه تا زمانی که db رو به جای دیگه منتقل نکنید نیازی به لود مجدد اون نخواهد بود...

----------


## emami.sie

> من هرچی بیشتر برنامه رو برسی میکنم بیشتر لذت میبرم 
> برای امثال من که تازه وارد هستیم به اندازه چند سال تجربه ارزش داره


ممنون دوست عزیز از توجه و اظهار نظرتون، آخه کم کم داشتم از اینکه برنامه رو اینجا گذاشتم ناامید می شدم... (احساس کردم زیاد مقبول دوستان واقع نشده)
راستش من یه چیزی حدود 3 یا 4 ماه (البته به صورت پاره وقت) روی این برنامه کار کردم، باگ های برنامه رو کاملا حذف و مواردی رو هم بهش اضافه کردم ... نمی خوام از کاری که کردم تعریف کنم، ولی دوستم ندارم بعدا دوستان بگن اینکه فقط یک کپی پیست هستش... 
اگه خدا بخواد یک فایل آموزش برنامه رو هم که با کمک همکارانم به صورت پاور پوینت تهیه کردیم رو براتون خواهم گذاشت (برای آموزش پرسنل نت بسیار عالیه)... فقط حجمش زیاده و فقط بدرد کسایی خواهد خورد که بخوان از اون تو بخش نت (نگهداری و تعمیرات) استفاده کنن...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## farshid_2012

دوسته عزیز منتظریم که آموزششم بزارین

----------


## Rasool-GH

من روی برنامهای مشابه دارم کار میکنم با یک سری تفاوت در روال و رویه کنترل  
البته ساده تر از این برنامه است . دلی بسیار جالبه که با این حجم از فیلدها و اطلاعات به این روانی کار میکنه و کوچکترین مشکلی در اجرا نداره (حداقل من تا اینجا چیز خاصی ندیدم )
برای اموزش هم منتظر هستم داداش

----------


## Rasool-GH

يك مورد كه تا اينجا توجه منو جلب كرده اينه كه با توجه به اينكه اجرا شدن كدها غير فعال هست باز هم محيط اكسس به شكل استاندارد باز نميشه و تا زماني كه شيفت رو از داخل برنامه فعال نكردم باز هم نتونستم به منوها دسترسي پيدا كنم . اين كار با چه روشي انجام شده ؟

----------


## emami.sie

> يك مورد كه تا اينجا توجه منو جلب كرده اينه كه با توجه به اينكه اجرا شدن كدها غير فعال هست باز هم محيط اكسس به شكل استاندارد باز نميشه و تا زماني كه شيفت رو از داخل برنامه فعال نكردم باز هم نتونستم به منوها دسترسي پيدا كنم . اين كار با چه روشي انجام شده ؟


سلام
منظورتون رو دقيقا متوجه نشدم...
ولي كاري كه من كردم اينه كه از داخل start up كليه تيك ها رو برداشتم، و دو تا فرم براي فعال كردن و غيرفعال كردن shift گذاشتم، زماني كه شما شيفت رو فعال كنيد ميتونيد وارد محيط design بشيد و اگه شيفت رو غيرفعال كنيد نمي تونيد وارد اين محيط بشيد... 
اگه منظورتون اين موضوع نبوده، يه مقدار واضح تر بفرماييد تا اگه بتونم كمك كنم...
يا علي

----------


## emami.sie

با سلام خدمت دوستان
اين هم آموزش برنامه (البته اين آموزش فقط براي دوستاني كاربرد داره كه مي خوان از اين نرم افزار در واحد نت (نگهداري و تعميرات) استفاده اجرايي بكنن...
موفق باشيد
يا علي

----------


## Rasool-GH

سلام 
اينجوري بگم كه وقتي نرمافزار رو اجرا ميكنم به شكل تصوير زير باز ميشه براي دسترسي به منوها حتما بايد اين مراحل رو طي كنم ( وارد نرم افزار بشم - اجرا شدن كدها رو فعال كنم - از طريق منوي فايل مربوط به خود نرم افزار شيفت رو فعال كنم ) تا بعد از باز كردن مجدد نرم افزار بتونم به محيط طراحي دسترسي داشته باشم 
*اگر دسترسي به منوي بازكردن شيفت وجود نداشته باشه امكان دسترسي به محيط طراحي كلا از بين ميره 
*
اين برام سوال بود . اميدوارم خوب توضيح داده باشم
ايا با روش ديگه اي ميشه به محيط طراحي رفت

----------


## emami.sie

> سلام 
> اينجوري بگم كه وقتي نرمافزار رو اجرا ميكنم به شكل تصوير زير باز ميشه براي دسترسي به منوها حتما بايد اين مراحل رو طي كنم ( وارد نرم افزار بشم - اجرا شدن كدها رو فعال كنم - از طريق منوي فايل مربوط به خود نرم افزار شيفت رو فعال كنم ) تا بعد از باز كردن مجدد نرم افزار بتونم به محيط طراحي دسترسي داشته باشم 
> *اگر دسترسي به منوي بازكردن شيفت وجود نداشته باشه امكان دسترسي به محيط طراحي كلا از بين ميره 
> *
> اين برام سوال بود . اميدوارم خوب توضيح داده باشم
> ايا با روش ديگه اي ميشه به محيط طراحي رفت


سلام
ببینید من کلا با اکسس 2003 کار می کنم و وارد جزییات اکسس 2007 نشدم ... (ولی اگه سرچ کنید مطالبی که من گفتم، معادلش رو می تونید در ورژن 2007 پیدا کنید)
کاری که من کردم (در پست قبلی هم اشاره کردم) اينه كه از داخل start up كليه تيك ها رو برداشتم، یه منوی سفارشی به نام MEM ساختم و در همون قسمت Start up به عنوان منوبار تعریفش کردم و در نهایت دو تا فرم براي فعال  كردن و غيرفعال كردن shift گذاشتم، زماني كه شما شيفت رو فعال كنيد ميتونيد  وارد محيط design بشيد و اگه شيفت رو غيرفعال کرده باشید با هیچ روشی (جز فعال کردن شیفت) نمي تونيد وارد اين  محيط بشيد... 
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## Rasool-GH

دقيقا سوال من هم همين مورد هست 
شما شيفت رو با كد نويسي غير فعال كردين . يعني تا زماني كه مجوز براي اجراي كدها صادر نشده قاعدتا نبايد شيفت هم بسته باشه . پس چرا در حالت غير فعال بودن كدها بازهم شيفت كار نميكنه ؟
يك چيزي اين وسط هست كه شما استفاده كردين و من از وجود اون بي اطلاع هستم . (احتمالا همون نوار ابزار سفارشي هست كه استفاده كردين)
در مورد تيكهاي استارت اپ هم تفاوت زيادي وجود نداره . و با اونها نميشه دسترسي رو كاملا قطع كرد . در 2003 منوها كاملا حذف ميشن ولي در 2007 بازهم جند منو باقي ميمونه كه در نمونه كار شما اون چند منو هم حذف شده .

----------


## emami.sie

> دقيقا سوال من هم همين مورد هست 
> شما شيفت رو با كد نويسي غير فعال كردين . يعني تا زماني كه مجوز براي اجراي كدها صادر نشده قاعدتا نبايد شيفت هم بسته باشه . پس چرا در حالت غير فعال بودن كدها بازهم شيفت كار نميكنه ؟
> يك چيزي اين وسط هست كه شما استفاده كردين و من از وجود اون بي اطلاع هستم . (احتمالا همون نوار ابزار سفارشي هست كه استفاده كردين)
> در مورد تيكهاي استارت اپ هم تفاوت زيادي وجود نداره . و با اونها نميشه دسترسي رو كاملا قطع كرد . در 2003 منوها كاملا حذف ميشن ولي در 2007 بازهم جند منو باقي ميمونه كه در نمونه كار شما اون چند منو هم حذف شده .


سلام
ببینید طبق گفته خودتون:



> اينجوري بگم كه وقتي نرمافزار رو اجرا ميكنم به شكل تصوير زير باز ميشه  براي دسترسي به منوها حتما بايد اين مراحل رو طي كنم ( وارد نرم افزار بشم -  اجرا شدن كدها رو فعال كنم - از طريق منوي فايل مربوط به خود نرم افزار  شيفت رو فعال كنم ) تا بعد از باز كردن مجدد نرم افزار بتونم به محيط طراحي  دسترسي داشته باشم


من برنامه رو درحالتی گذاشتم تو سایت که شیفتش رو بسته بودم، خوب شما برای اینکه بتونید وارد محیط دیزاین بشید باید پس از ورود به برنامه، از منوی File شیفت رو فعال کنید.   خوب شما شیفت رو فعال کردید و برنامه رو بستید، حالا که برنامه رو مجدد باز می کنید، برنامه در حالتی اجرا میشه که کد غیر فعال کردن شیفت در اجرای قبلی به حالت False ذخیره شده... 
و دقیقا همین روال برای غیر فعال کردن شیفت تکرار خواهد شد (یعنی شما با انتخاب Shift inactivation کدهای غیرفعال کردن شیفت رو به حالت True درآروده و برنامه رو می بندید، پس در اجرای مجدد شیفت بسته خواهد بود)... 
(نکته ای که شما باید بهش توجه کنید بسته و باز کردن مجدد برنامه است)
 امیدوارم منظورم رو رسونده باشم... 
یا علی

----------


## Rasool-GH

شرمنده كه بحث طولاني شد اگه صلاح ميدونيد اين چند پست رو حذف كنيم كه تاپيك شلوغ نشه

----------


## shkeramat

با سلام  ظاهرا فایل دیتاCworksFoc_db.mdb همراه نیست .

----------


## mekatron

با سلام و تشکر از زحماتتون.بنده  با توجه به اینکه به عنوان مسول و ناظر فنی مشغول بکار میباشم .الان چندین وقته که با خودم فکر میکردم که یه برنامه ای تو اکسل برای تعمیر و نگهداری درست کنم که بصورت اتفاقی هنگام سرچ برنامه پروجکت به سایت و تایپیک شما برخوردم و برنامه هارو دانلود کردم و از خوشحالی سر از پا نمیشناسم. امیدوارم بتونم از برنامه بطور صحیح استفاده کنم. واقعا" خسته نباشید و دستتون درد نکنه :لبخند گشاده!:   :تشویق:

----------


## goldboy09

سلام اول که ممنون از برنامه خوبتون

1 سوال اگه بخوام توی پرینت workorder اسم شرکت سنگ آهن طبس حذف شه چکار باید بکنم؟؟؟ اصلا امکانش هست؟؟

----------


## spring91

سلام
ممنون از نرم افزاری که گذاشتید
راستش من یه دانشجو هستم برا انجام پروژه نت رفتم تو یه کارخونه که از اساس توی نت نابوده
فعلا چند تا چک لیست دستی براشون درست کردم
راستش می خواستم از نرم افزار شما الگو بگیرم
ممنون

----------


## spring91

سلام
اول جا داره از نرم افزاری که گذاشتید تشکر کنم :تشویق: 
راستش من نرم افزار رو دانلود کردم ولی اصلا نمی تونم واردش بشم!!!!!!
کد 123 که برای ورودش لازمه کار نمی کنه
لطفا بهم کمک کنید :افسرده:

----------


## emami.sie

> سلام
> اول جا داره از نرم افزاری که گذاشتید تشکر کنم
> راستش من نرم افزار رو دانلود کردم ولی اصلا نمی تونم واردش بشم!!!!!!
> کد 123 که برای ورودش لازمه کار نمی کنه
> لطفا بهم کمک کنید


با سلام
احتمالا شما از اکسس نسخه 2007 استفاده می کنید؛ لذا با توجه به اینکه گفته اید -کد 123 که برای ورودش لازمه کار نمی کنه- به نظر میرسه تنظیمات Security اکسس شما روی Disable all Macro With Notification تنظیم شده باشه. لذا یا باید زمانی که برنامه رو باز می کنید از قسمت زیر ریبون گزینه Option رو انتخاب و بعد Enable all Macro رو انتخاب کنید و یا در قسمت تنظیمات خود اکسس و قسمت Trust Center گزینه Enable all Macro... رو فعال کنید... انشالله مشکلتون حل میشه. آموزش نرم افزار و سایر تنظیمات برنامه هم در پستهای اول کامل توضیح داده شده که حتما مطالعه بفرمایید...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## hashemi.hanieh

سلام

نشر علم و اینکه شما انقدر با رغبت به دیگران پاسخ میدین خیلی کار ارزشمندیه
ایشالا خدا گنجینه های علم رو بیش از پیش برای شما باز کنه

ممنون از کار قشنگتون

می تونیم با هم همکاری کنیم و کل نرم افزار رو فارسی کنیم؟ فک کنم بهتر بشه مورد استفاده عموم قرار بگیره.... من خیلی به دستورات اکسس مسلط نیستم (یعنی تا حالا کد نویسی نکردم) اگر راهنماییم کنید می تونیم نرم افزار مناسب تری رو در اختیار دیگران قرار بدیم

----------


## emami.sie

سلام
با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز
من وظیفمو انجام دادم و امیدوارم با ایجور کارها، فرهنگ نگهداری و تعمیرات در تمام سازمانها،کارخانجات،معادن و...  یک روزی کاملا جا بیفته تا در نهایت به رشد و توسعه تولیدات کشورمون کمک بشه... (متاسفانه مقوله ی علم نت بسیار در کشور ما ناشناخته باقی مونده (بخصوص در شهرهای کوچیک) و وقتی من به برخی شرکتها مراجعه می کنم و میشنوم که حتی در فرهنگ لغت دوستان، واژه ای بنام نگهداری و تعمیرات وجود نداره واقعا تاسف می خورم)
البته لازم به توضیحه که این نرم افزار هم کامل نیست و پس از استفاده در یک دوره زمانی، به کمبودهای آن پی خواهید برد و در آینده شما رو مجبور خواهد کرد که برید سراغ یک نرم افزار کاملتر... (اما جهت شروع و فرهنگ سازی نت در سازمان (که بنظر من سخت ترین مرحله ی کاره) بسیار مثمر ثمر واقع خواهد شد) 
در مورد قسمت آخر پستتون هم، هر سئوالی بود من در خدمتم ... برای فارسی کردن نیاز زیادی به کد نویسی نیست و تنها کافیه برخی از فیلدهای جداول، تمامی لیبلها در فرمها و گزارشات و مسیج باکسهای نرم افزار به فارسی تبدیل بشن... (که البته کار زمانبریه و من شخصا نیازی به این کار نمیبینم چون سرجمع کلماتی که کاربر در این نرم افزار باید باهاشون آشنا بشه، کمتر از انگشتان 2 تا دسته)
البته نسخه فارسی این نرم افزار هم موجوده اما شامل تغییراتی که من در این نرم افزار دادم نمیشه (ولی میتونید ازش کمک بگیرید و اگه اشتباه نکنم در یکی از پستهای همین تاپیک هم آپلود شده)
موفق و مؤید باشید
یا علی

----------


## hjalalifar

با سپاس فراوان از آقای امامی 
امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشید من ازاین نرم افزار اطلاعات زیادی کسب کردم

----------


## ali190

باسلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
دوستان من در حال طراحی یه نرم افزار نگهداری تعمیرات هستم ، منتها در برخی از موضوعات دچار شک و ابهام هستم که امیدوارم با کمک شما عزیزان بتونم براین مشکلات غلبه کنم و برنامه رو به پیش ببرم
1) قابليت دسترسي
این شاخص بر ا ساس  فورمول زیر بدست میاد:
قابليت دسترسي = (كل زمان در دسترس ماشين-مدت توقف ماشين)/(كل زمان در دسترس ماشين)
که من برای بدست اوردن "کل زمان در دسترس ماشین" دارم یه تقویم طراحی  میکنم که روزهای کاری ماشین رو به اون تقویم نسبت بدم تا از این طریق این زمان رو محاسبه کنم.
خب حالا میزان توقفات رو باید چطوری ثبت و ضبط کنم؟ آیا یه جدول با فیلدهای کد ماشین ،تاریخ شروع توقف ، تاریخ پایان توقف و مدت زمان توقف برای نگهداری اطلاعات توقف کفایت میکنه؟
2) شاخص هایی مثل MTBF ، MTTR و OEE رو چطور میتونم محاسبه کنم؟
3)CM و فرقش با EM؟
ممنون و متشکر از لطفتون
یاعلی

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. عجالتا درباره بند اول بايد عرض كنم كه براي تعيين دقيق تر زمان دسترسي يا درصد دسترسي موارد ذيل را هم بايد در نظر گرفت
1 - ماشين در زمان ركورد گيري با چه ظرفيتي كار مي كند؟
2 - از عمر دستگاه چقدر مي گذر؟ (درصد استهلاك استاندارد)
3 - زمان توقف چگونه ثبت مي شود و براي چيست؟ بصورت دستي و يا توسط اپراتور خودكار. به هرحال توقف ناشي از نبود برنامه نمي شود جزو اين درصد گيري محسوب كرد. توقف اجباري ناشي از تعميرات و خرابي مهم است.
درصورتيكه ماشين با حداكثر توان اسمي كاركند مي شود موارد توقف را بسته به نوع ثبت آن و اعمال ضريب مناسب(1>) براي خطا و اعمال ضريب استهلاك (بازهم كوچكتر از يك ). يك درصد دسترسي قابل اطمينان ارايه نمود. حالا اگر ماشين در بين توقف ها با درصدي از توان اسمي كاركند طبعا بايد به فكر يك ضريب جديد(البته بزرگتر از يك ) هم بود. اين ضريب اگر بصورت پارامتري باشد كار درست مي شود. مثلا جمع توان مصرف شده در بازه زماني در ضريب مربوطه يك پاسخ تقريبا درست به درخواست توانايي ماشين مزبور است.
اينها بصورت تجربي ديده شده است. زيرا به علت محدوديت ها و تنوعي كه سازندگان لوازم يدكي ماشين ها اجبارا پيدا شده، تقريبا نمي شود يك برنامه تعمير و نگهداري دلپذير مطابق با مزاج ماشين تدارك ديد.
بعد از تحرير:
راستي اينها را در مداركم پيدا كردم سري بزنيد بد نيست
http://www.tirage-machine.ir/fa/tran...nd-repair.html
و
http://www.irannetbook.com/showbook.aspx?t=4&id=7101

----------


## ali190

ممنونم 
در مورد سایر موارد هم منتظر نظراتتون هستم
یاعلی

----------


## spring91

سلام دوست عزیز
فکر کنم جدول زیر برای طراحی بخش oee بتونه بهت کمک کنه
در ضمم فراموش نشه که ما هدفمون از محاسبه oee اینه که بتونیم علتایی که باعث کم شدنشه از بین ببریم
پس بهتره توی این نرم افزاری که می خوایی طراحی کنی همه علت ها ثبت بشه
البته اگه می خوایی نرم افزارت خیلی کامل باشه
 *
oee حاص ضرب سه فاکتور کیفیت، دسترسی و عملکرده

*در دسترس بودن
    از کار افتادگی تجهیزات
در نظر گرفتن برنامه های نت
خرابی های کلی


خرابی تجهیزات
تنظیم تغییر
کمبود مواد اولیه
کمبود اپراتور
تنظیمات اساسی
زمان آماده شدن دستگاه

عملکرد
کند شدم جریان تولید
گیر کردن اجزا
تغذیه نامناسب
از کار افتادن سنسورها
بررسی پاکیزگی
راه اندازی اولیه
ظرفیت اسمی پایین تابلو
ظرفیت پایین طراحی
فرسودگی تجهیزات
نا کارآیی اپراتور

کیفیت
قطعه
مونتاژ نادرست
دوباره کاری
خرابی حین تولید
انقضا حین تولید

----------


## Errick

از دوستانی که در راستای نشر علم و ارائه مطالب مفید و کاربردی قدم بر میدارند بسیار تشکر می کنم ولی ایکاش دوستانی که در این تاپیکها بدنبال برنامه میگردند فقط به دنباله استفاده نباشند و اینجا منبعی باشه واسه الهام گرفتن و نمونه کار تا بتونیم برنامه های بهتر رو با استفاده از این مثالها و نمونه ها بیافرینیم

----------


## mostafa26

سلام خدمت شما
آقا من برنامه را فارسی کردم اما حالا تا می خواهم دکمه masters را باز کنم ارور های زیر را میده(عکس ها ضمیمه هست) لطفا بگید باید چکار کنم . ممنون
لطفا با توضیحات بگید چون زیاد وارد نیستم

----------


## mostafa26

سلام از آقایون کسی نیست به من کمک کنه این برنامه را نیازش دارما ....

----------


## دکترنرگس

سلام،یه مشکلی دارم، برنامه را دانلود کردم ولی متاسفانه به من این ارور را میده،چیکار کنم
certain  content
in the data base has been disabled

----------


## دکترنرگس

سلام،من میخوام برنامه را خودم بنویسم ولی چجوری شروع به نوشتنش کنم

----------


## HamedFaa

مرسی کلی.............................

----------


## emami.sie

*با توجه به پیغامهای خصوصی، ایمیلهای مکرر و  درخواست دوستان، آموزشی صوتی و تصویری به صورت گام به گام جهت استفاده  اصولی و بهینه از نرم افزار توسط اینجانب تهیه شده (البته غیر رایگان) که  دوستان درصورت تمایل جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر می تونند از طریق ایمیل با بنده  در ارتباط باشند. همچنین جهت استفاده از برنامه با تاریخ شمسی من تغییراتی  رو در برنامه دادم که با نرم افزار شمسی سازی رایگان کار می کنه و اون رو  هم می تونم در اختیار دوستان قرار بدم.*
*موفق و مؤید باشید
یا علی*

----------


## toktam000

سلام. چه پسوردی باید به نرم افزار بدم؟ پسورد میخواد

----------


## emami.sie

> سلام. چه پسوردی باید به نرم افزار بدم؟ پسورد میخواد


  با سلام به پست شماره 8 همین تاپیک مراجعه بفرمایید... یا علی

----------


## mnodehi

با سلام و تشکر از لطف شما. من مدتها بود دنبال یک همچین برنامه ای می گشتم و ازش چیزهای زیادی یاد گرفتم. واقعا ممنونم.

----------


## aliflash

سلام با تشکر از برنامه خوبتون
من این برنامه رو دانلود کردم برنامه خوبیه ولی یک مورد توی اون ندیدم و اون مورد نبود لیست اجناس مصرفی برای کارهای انجام شده و تعداد اجناس مصرفی که بتونیم گزارش از اون بگیریم.
همچنین مورد دیگه اینکه برای صدور حکم کار فقط نام یک نفر رو میشه وارد کرد و در بیشتر موارد 2 یا چند نفر برای انجام کار استفاده میشه.
اگر از اساتید کسی بتونه این دو مشکل رو برطرف کنه خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## emami.sie

> سلام با تشکر از برنامه خوبتون
> من این برنامه رو دانلود کردم برنامه خوبیه ولی یک مورد توی اون ندیدم و اون مورد نبود لیست اجناس مصرفی برای کارهای انجام شده و تعداد اجناس مصرفی که بتونیم گزارش از اون بگیریم.
> همچنین مورد دیگه اینکه برای صدور حکم کار فقط نام یک نفر رو میشه وارد کرد و در بیشتر موارد 2 یا چند نفر برای انجام کار استفاده میشه.
> اگر از اساتید کسی بتونه این دو مشکل رو برطرف کنه خیلی ممنون میشم.


با سلام
توضیح اولیه: در برنامه نگهداری و تعمیرات حاضر ما یک بحث صدور دستور کار داریم و ادامه اون هم بستن دستور کار...
پاسخ مورد اول: هنگام بستن دستورکار (WorkOrder Closing) تبی وجود داره بنام Direct Issue که برای قطعات یدکی و متریال مصرفی در نظر گرفته شده است و گزارشات اون هم در بخش Reports موجود است.
پاسخ مورد دوم: شما یک دستور کار رو به یک نفر منتسب می کنید اما چند نفر روی اون، کار انجام میدن پس هنگام صدور یک دستور کار باید اون رو به یک نفر (مثلا سرپرست قسمت) ارجاع بدید و هنگام بستن دستور کار (WorkOrder Closing) از تب Labour می تونید هر چند نفری که کار انجام دادند رو با جزییاتش ثبت کنید....
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## aliflash

ممنون از راهنماییتون.عالی بود.

----------


## aliflash

با سلام
شرمنده من باز هم مزاحم شدم
سوالاتی که برام پیش اومد این بود:
  1- این نرم افزار با تاریخ ویندوز کار نمیکنه؟ چون تو گزارش گیری هیچ رکوردی نشون نمیده .حتما باید از نرم افزار مبدل تاریخ استفاده کرد؟
2- تاریخ های حکم کار که برای بستن حکم کار گذاشته شده مثل شروع و پایان به صورت دستی وارد میشه؟
3- زمانی که حکم کار بسته میشه چرا هنوز قابل ویرایش باقی میمونه و میشه به راحتی دستکاری کرد؟
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی بفرمائید

----------


## emami.sie

> با سلام
> شرمنده من باز هم مزاحم شدم
> سوالاتی که برام پیش اومد این بود:
>   1- این نرم افزار با تاریخ ویندوز کار نمیکنه؟ چون تو گزارش گیری هیچ رکوردی نشون نمیده .حتما باید از نرم افزار مبدل تاریخ استفاده کرد؟
> 2- تاریخ های حکم کار که برای بستن حکم کار گذاشته شده مثل شروع و پایان به صورت دستی وارد میشه؟
> 3- زمانی که حکم کار بسته میشه چرا هنوز قابل ویرایش باقی میمونه و میشه به راحتی دستکاری کرد؟
> ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی بفرمائید


با سلام
پاسخ مورد 1: این نرم افزار با تاریخ ویندوز کار می کنه و لزومی برای استفاده از شمسی ساز نیست... می تونید با تاریخ میلادی کار کنید و گزارشات رو هم باید در همون محدوده تاریخ میلادی جستجو کنید...
پاسخ مورد 2: بله، تاریخ و ساعت شروع و پایان کار باید دستی وارد بشه... 
پاسخ مورد 3: خیر، اینگونه نیست. شما وقتی دستور کاری رو Close کنید دیگه قابل ویرایش نخواهد بود...
موفق و موید باشید
یا علی

----------


## aliflash

با سلام
من دارم روی برنامه کار میکنم و یکسری تغییرات روی اون میدم.از جمله اینکه در گزارشات می خواهم گزارش از location history داشته باشم .دقیقا مثل 
Labor History که با دادن کد location و تاریخ شروع و پایان گزارش نمایش داده بشه. اگه لطف کنید به صورت دقیق توضیح بدید که چیکار باید کرد ممنون میشم.
در ضمن وقتی حکم کار صادر میشه و پرینت میگیریم توی پرینت لوازم و تاریخ ها ثبت نمیشه.
بازهم تشکر میکنم

----------


## emami.sie

> با سلام
> من دارم روی برنامه کار میکنم و یکسری تغییرات روی اون میدم.از جمله اینکه در گزارشات می خواهم گزارش از location history داشته باشم .دقیقا مثل 
> Labor History که با دادن کد location و تاریخ شروع و پایان گزارش نمایش داده بشه. اگه لطف کنید به صورت دقیق توضیح بدید که چیکار باید کرد ممنون میشم.
> در ضمن وقتی حکم کار صادر میشه و پرینت میگیریم توی پرینت لوازم و تاریخ ها ثبت نمیشه.
> بازهم تشکر میکنم


با سلام
خیلی خلاصه پاسختون رو میدم چون با عرض پوزش اصلا فرصت ندارم...
بخش 1 سئوال: بنده خودم قبلا این گزارشات رو به برنامه اضافه کردم، اگه به قسمت لوکیشین یا اسِت برید و روی هر آیتم دابل کلیک کنید، جزییات اون رو مشاهده خواهید کرد (این برای تمامی فرمهای برنامه صادقه) حالا در پایین فرم باز شده یک قسمت طراحی کردم برای نمایش History لوکیشن ها و تجهیزات...
بخش دوم سئوال: قرار نیست مشخصات نیروی انسانی و قطعات یدکی و متریال در دستور کار چاپ بشه، بلکه باید دستور کار صادر شده به خط تولید رفته و توسط پرسنل نت تکمیل بشه، بعد از اون اطلاعات درج شده در برگه در نرم افزار ثبت خواهد شد...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## aliflash

با سلام
ممنون از پاسختون.
1- درست میفرمائید گزارش ها وجود دارند ولی بنده می خواهم گزارش location مثل employee history که در قسمت report برای اون دکمه تعریف شده درست کنم که بتونم پرینت هر location رو مثل اون بگیرم. 
2- در قسمت گزارش کار که فرمودید بعد از ثبت کار می تونیم اجناس مصرفی را وارد کنیم ،تا اینجا درسته ولی برای این اجناس گزارش می شود گرفت؟من هرچی گشتم ندیدم.

----------


## aliflash

بازم شرمنده
خواستم یک جور دیگه درخواستمو بگم:
میخواهم تمام کارهایی که یک نفر انجام داده یا تمام کارهایی که در یک مکان انجام شده را بتونم پرینت بگیرم.برای این قضیه چه کارهایی باید انجام داد؟
شرمنده که زیاد مزاحم میشم.

----------


## emami.sie

> بازم شرمنده
> خواستم یک جور دیگه درخواستمو بگم:
> میخواهم تمام کارهایی که یک نفر انجام داده یا تمام کارهایی که در یک مکان انجام شده را بتونم پرینت بگیرم.برای این قضیه چه کارهایی باید انجام داد؟
> شرمنده که زیاد مزاحم میشم.


با سلام
لطفا تمامی بخشهای برنامه رو با دقت بیشتری بررسی کنید، پاسخ تمام سئوالاتتون در نرم افزار موجود هست...
هر جایی هم که خواستید آیتمی رو اضافه کنید می تونید از مهندسی معکوس بهره ببرید...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## aliflash

بازهم سلام
چرا رکوردها با جابه جایی فایل اصلی حذف میشن؟
چطور میشه بک آپ گرفت که اطلاعات از بین نرن؟
شرمنده زیاد سوال میکنم چون تازه کارم.

----------


## emami.sie

> بازهم سلام
> چرا رکوردها با جابه جایی فایل اصلی حذف میشن؟
> چطور میشه بک آپ گرفت که اطلاعات از بین نرن؟
> شرمنده زیاد سوال میکنم چون تازه کارم.


با سلام
پاسخ سئوال1) طراحی برنامه بصورت BackEnd و FrontEnd انجام شده، و جداول اینترفیس برنامه به دیتابیس لینک میشه... لذا در صورتی که دیتابیس رو جابجا کنید، اتصال لینک برقرار نخواهد شد...
پاسخ سئوال 2) در منوی فایل زیرمنویی رو گذاشتم با عنوان Backup Database که می تونید ازش بهره ببرید...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## aliflash

خوب من اگه بخواهم کل برنامه همراه با رکوردها را به یک کامپیوتر دیگه منتقل کنم باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## emami.sie

> خوب من اگه بخواهم کل برنامه همراه با رکوردها را به یک کامپیوتر دیگه منتقل کنم باید چیکار کنم؟


با سلام
کافیست فایل BackEnd یا همان دیتابیس را به سیستم مقصد انتقال داده و از منوی File و زیرمنوی DataSource لینک را برقرار نمایید...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## aliflash

> با سلام
> کافیست فایل BackEnd یا همان دیتابیس را به سیستم مقصد انتقال داده و از منوی File و زیرمنوی DataSource لینک را برقرار نمایید...
> موفق باشید
> یا علی


با سلام من یه backup گرفتم با این نام ذخیره شد: (20150110 CMMSFoc_db) 
بعد تو همون مسیری که گفتین از منوی File و زیرمنوی DataSource لینک را برقرار کردم  ولی بازهم 14 تا رکورد را باز میکنه .علت رو متوجه نشدم . میشه راهنمایی کنید مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## moradi49

با سلام و ارادت خدمت برادر امامی 

با تشکر از برنامه ساده و مفیدتان ، با اینکه در زمینه Access  مبتدی هستم ولی می توان باسانی مطالب شما را هضم کرد . جسارتا در مورد ارتباط با  انبار و موجودی ان پس از 

انجام تعمیرات ، ایا می توان مواردی را اضافه کرد یا اینکه برنامه شما این امکان را دارد ؟  با سپاس

----------


## aliflash

با سلام
مشکل پریدن رکوردها با جابه جایی فایل اصلی چی میتونه باشه؟؟؟؟
کل رکوردها حذف میشن . فقط 14 تا میمونه.
کمک لطفا

----------


## emami.sie

> با سلام من یه backup گرفتم با این نام ذخیره شد: (20150110 CMMSFoc_db) 
> بعد تو همون مسیری که گفتین از منوی File و زیرمنوی DataSource لینک را برقرار کردم  ولی بازهم 14 تا رکورد را باز میکنه .علت رو متوجه نشدم . میشه راهنمایی کنید مشکل از کجاست؟


با سلام
ببینید، عمل بک آپ در این نرم افزار (درصورتیکه کامل انجام شود و خطایی رخ ندهد) به اینگونه است که تنها یک کپی از کل فایل دیتابس اصلی را در محلی دیگر ذخیره می کند...
 لذا موردی که شما می فرمایید (با توجه به توضیح فوق) بعید بنظر میرسد...* (دقت کنید آدرس دیتابیسی که از آن می خواهید بک آپ بگیرید در قسمت اول فرم بک آپ درست انتخاب شده باشد یا به عبارتی با آدرس دیتاسورس فعلی شما یکی باشد)*
درصورتی که نتوانستید مشکل را حل کنید، نمونه خود را ضمیمه کنید تا بررسی شود...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## emami.sie

> با سلام و ارادت خدمت برادر امامی 
> 
> با تشکر از برنامه ساده و مفیدتان ، با اینکه در زمینه Access  مبتدی هستم ولی می توان باسانی مطالب شما را هضم کرد . جسارتا در مورد ارتباط با  انبار و موجودی ان پس از 
> 
> انجام تعمیرات ، ایا می توان مواردی را اضافه کرد یا اینکه برنامه شما این امکان را دارد ؟  با سپاس


با سلام
مطمئنا، با توجه به اینکه برنامه سورس باز است امکان هر گونه تغییری توسط کاربران وجود دارد... فقط مستلزم کمی مهارت و صرف زمان می باشد...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## aliflash

> با سلام
> ببینید، عمل بک آپ در این نرم افزار (درصورتیکه کامل انجام شود و خطایی رخ ندهد) به اینگونه است که تنها یک کپی از کل فایل دیتابس اصلی را در محلی دیگر ذخیره می کند...
>  لذا موردی که شما می فرمایید (با توجه به توضیح فوق) بعید بنظر میرسد...* (دقت کنید آدرس دیتابیسی که از آن می خواهید بک آپ بگیرید در قسمت اول فرم بک آپ درست انتخاب شده باشد یا به عبارتی با آدرس دیتاسورس فعلی شما یکی باشد)*
> درصورتی که نتوانستید مشکل را حل کنید، نمونه خود را ضمیمه کنید تا بررسی شود...
> موفق باشید
> یا علی


آقای امامی عزیز
سلام
این فایل من هست که تا حدودی ترجمه کردم .من اگه یک نفر اضافه کنم یا یک خرابی یا یک رکورد اضافه کنم وبعد روی یک سیستم دیگه بریزم تمام اونها یی که اضافه شده حذف میشن.
ممنون از پاشخگویی شما

----------


## emami.sie

> آقای امامی عزیز
> سلام
> این فایل من هست که تا حدودی ترجمه کردم .من اگه یک نفر اضافه کنم یا یک خرابی یا یک رکورد اضافه کنم وبعد روی یک سیستم دیگه بریزم تمام اونها یی که اضافه شده حذف میشن.
> ممنون از پاشخگویی شما


سلام 
نمونه شما بررسی شد و مشکلی مشاهده نگردید... من با دیتابیس دیگری هم امتحان کردم...
به بخشهای قرمز رنگ شکل زیر دقت کنید... همونطور که در پست قبلی هم توضیح دادم احتمالا سورسی که شما ازش بک آپ می گیرید آدرسش درست انتخاب نشده...
حتما هم باید پیغام All steps complete ok رو در بخش Result مشاهده کنید...

1.jpg

موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## aliflash

> سلام 
> نمونه شما بررسی شد و مشکلی مشاهده نگردید... من با دیتابیس دیگری هم امتحان کردم...
> به بخشهای قرمز رنگ شکل زیر دقت کنید... همونطور که در پست قبلی هم توضیح دادم احتمالا سورسی که شما ازش بک آپ می گیرید آدرسش درست انتخاب نشده...
> حتما هم باید پیغام All steps complete ok رو در بخش Result مشاهده کنید...
> 
> 1.jpg
> 
> موفق باشید
> یا علی


جناب امامی عزیز سلام 
ممنون از پاسختون.
درست می فرمائید.همه این مراحل به درستی انجام می شود. من در حدود 200 رکورد داشتم به امید اینکه ذخیره دارم ولی زمانیکه فایل اصلی رو در یک درایو دیگه داشتم و اجرا کردم  و دیدم 14 رکورد بیشتر ندارم .BACKUP رو منتقل کردم بازهم چیزی نیامد. رفتم فایلی که روی اون کار میکردم باز کردم دیدم اون هم همین تعداد رکورد را ذخیره داره و رکوردهای قبلی پاک شدن .زمانیکه مثلا شما یک نفر به پرسنل خود اضافه می کنید و backup می گیرید و  همین فایل را در کامپیوتر دیگر منتقل می کنید اون شخص جدید وارد نمیشه  .تمام مراحل طبق فرمایش خودتون طی شده.

----------


## emami.sie

> جناب امامی عزیز سلام 
> ممنون از پاسختون.
> درست می فرمائید.همه این مراحل به درستی انجام می شود. من در حدود 200 رکورد داشتم به امید اینکه ذخیره دارم ولی زمانیکه فایل اصلی رو در یک درایو دیگه داشتم و اجرا کردم  و دیدم 14 رکورد بیشتر ندارم .BACKUP رو منتقل کردم بازهم چیزی نیامد. رفتم فایلی که روی اون کار میکردم باز کردم دیدم اون هم همین تعداد رکورد را ذخیره داره و رکوردهای قبلی پاک شدن .زمانیکه مثلا شما یک نفر به پرسنل خود اضافه می کنید و backup می گیرید و  همین فایل را در کامپیوتر دیگر منتقل می کنید اون شخص جدید وارد نمیشه  .تمام مراحل طبق فرمایش خودتون طی شده.


با سلام
موضوع مجددا مطابق با گفته های شما تست شد، اما مشکلی مشاهده نگردید... اینکه در سیستم شما و انتقال آن به سیستم دیگر چه اتفاقی رخ داده در حیطه بحث ما نیست اما همونطور که گفتم اشکال ساختاری نبوده و بیشتر خطای کاربری بنظر میرسد در غیر اینصورت در سیستم بنده هم باید همان خطا رخ می داد...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## khaveh

باسلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 
ضمن عرض تشکر وخسته نباشد،اینجانب نیز بابهره گیری از مطالب این سایت وهمچنین باتوجه به شاغل بودن در واحد PMیک شرکت تولیدی ونسبتا بزرگ، تصمیم به تهیه یک نرم افزار باقابلیت تحت شبکه با4کاربر راگرفتم که تمامی مواردلازم درزمینه نت رادربرداشته باشد وهم اکنون 90درصد آن تکمیل شده است .(پایگاه داده آن SQLو)وازاساتید محترم میخواهم در صورت توافق آن رابرای استفاده سایر دوستان همکار قرار دهم. لازم بذکر است که نرم افزار مذکور تلفیقی از SQL,اکسس میباشد.       
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        باتشکر

----------


## تاصر

سلام،
بسیار عالی بی صبرانه منتظریم.

----------


## msonic2000

سلام. این نرم افزار خیلی کامل بود اما من یه مشکلی دارم باهاش، اونم اینه که موقعی که برنامه های pm رو مینویسم و زمانبندی هم میکنم و میرم که pm generate کنم، دکمه ش رو هرچی میزنم اتفاقی نمیفته.
تاریخها رو به دقت و میلادی وارد میکنم ولی اصلا دکمه کاری انجام نمیده. دکمه view pm رو میگم. اصلا عجیبه. کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## bbk.mo

سلام خسته نباشید برنامه را در اختیار دوستان قرار نمیدید ؟

----------


## mhsama

با سلام اینجانب نیازمند نرم افزار تعمیرات و نگهداری حرفه ای در محیط دلفی 7 با دیتا بیس اس کیو ال 2000 می باشم و حاضرم هزینه آن را نیز پرداخت کنم در صورتیکه تمایل به همکاری داشتید با اینجانب تماس بگیرید. 09122140694

----------


## azi.rz

سلام ممنونم از نرم افزاری که برای دانلود گذاشتید اما  من نتونستم دانلودش کنم میشه راهنماییم کنید چ جوری میتونم دانلودش کنم؟ ممنونم

----------


## azi.rz

سلام آقای امامی
خیلی ممنونم که آموزشی برای این نرم افزار تهیه کردید من چه جوری میتونم این آموزش رو داشته باشم؟میشه شرایط دریافت اموزشو ب ایمیلم بفرستید، یک دنیا ممنونم  ar6686z@yahoo.com

----------


## m.radfar

سلام
میشه لینک دانلود رو بگید از کجا میشه انجام داد.

من لینک دانلود رو پیدا نکردم

----------


## khaveh

باسلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 
از اینکه فرصت نکردم تا برنامه ای روکه آماده کرده بودم برای دوستان قرار دهم عذر خواهی می کنم،باتوجه به مشغله کاری ومشکلاتی که داشتم متاسفانه نتونستم نرم افزار روبه صورت 100%کامل کنم اما در صورت اجازه دادن مدیران میتونم نسخه اولیه آن را برای استفاده تمامی دوستان قرار دهم تا ضمن استفاده جهت رفع مشکلات احتمالی مارایاری نمایند(نرم افزار تلفیقی از اکسس واس کیو ال میباشد و با ایده گرفتن از مطالب بسیار مفید این سایت تهیه شده است.) باتشکر

----------


## khaveh

اسلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 
از اینکه فرصت نکردم تا برنامه ای روکه آماده کرده بودم برای دوستان قرار  دهم عذر خواهی می کنم،باتوجه به مشغله کاری ومشکلاتی که داشتم متاسفانه  نتونستم نرم افزار روبه صورت 100%کامل کنم اما در صورت اجازه دادن مدیران  میتونم نسخه اولیه آن را برای استفاده تمامی دوستان قرار دهم تا ضمن  استفاده جهت رفع مشکلات احتمالی مارایاری نمایند(نرم افزار تلفیقی از اکسس واس کیو ال میباشد و با ایده گرفتن از مطالب بسیار مفید این سایت تهیه شده است.) باتشکر

----------


## AM_HNZ

ضمن عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز و تشکر فراوان از اقای امامی که اینچنین حاصل زحمات خودشون رو در اختیار ما میزارن.واقعا تشکر میکنم ازتون اقای امامی. امیدوارم نتیجه این کار مثبتتون تو زندگیتون شاهد باشیم.
فقط جسارتا من یه مشکلی دارم. راستش مجموعه افیس من 2013 هستش ک روی ویندوز 8 تصب کردم.بد از دانلود فایل و اکسترکت کردنش نمیتونم فعالش کنم.
اون قسمتم که گفته بودین واسه شیفت اکتیویشن انجام میدم و برنامه رو بسته و دوباره باز میکنم اما هیچ تغیری اتفاق نمیوفته و دوباره برمیگردم به همین صفحه اصلی.ینی من هیچی از دیتابیس رو ندارم و فقط همین قسمتی که عکسشو میزارم میبینم.
لطفا اگه امکانش هست کمکم کنید.Untitled.jpg

----------


## AM_HNZ

ضمن عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز و تشکر فراوان از اقای امامی که اینچنین حاصل زحمات خودشون رو در اختیار ما میزارن.واقعا تشکر میکنم ازتون اقای امامی. امیدوارم نتیجه این کار مثبتتون تو زندگیتون شاهد باشیم.
فقط جسارتا من یه مشکلی دارم. راستش مجموعه افیس من 2013 هستش ک روی ویندوز 8 تصب کردم.بد از دانلود فایل و اکسترکت کردنش نمیتونم فعالش کنم.
اون قسمتم که گفته بودین واسه شیفت اکتیویشن انجام میدم و برنامه رو بسته و دوباره باز میکنم اما هیچ تغیری اتفاق نمیوفته و دوباره برمیگردم به همین صفحه اصلی.ینی من هیچی از دیتابیس رو ندارم و فقط همین قسمتی که عکسشو میزارم میبینم.
لطفا اگه امکانش هست کمکم کنید.Untitled.jpg

----------


## emami.sie

> ضمن عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز و تشکر فراوان از اقای امامی  که اینچنین حاصل زحمات خودشون رو در اختیار ما میزارن.واقعا تشکر میکنم  ازتون اقای امامی. امیدوارم نتیجه این کار مثبتتون تو زندگیتون شاهد باشیم.
> فقط جسارتا من یه مشکلی دارم. راستش مجموعه افیس من 2013 هستش ک روی ویندوز  8 تصب کردم.بد از دانلود فایل و اکسترکت کردنش نمیتونم فعالش کنم.
> اون قسمتم که گفته بودین واسه شیفت اکتیویشن انجام میدم و برنامه رو بسته و  دوباره باز میکنم اما هیچ تغیری اتفاق نمیوفته و دوباره برمیگردم به همین  صفحه اصلی.ینی من هیچی از دیتابیس رو ندارم و فقط همین قسمتی که عکسشو  میزارم میبینم.
> لطفا اگه امکانش هست کمکم کنید.


با سلام
از نظر لطفتون ممنونم و اینکه امیدوارم تونسته باشم بخشی از مشکلات دوستان در زمینه نگهداری و تعمیرات رو مرتفع کرده باشم...
در مورد سئوالتون باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که بعد از فعالسازی شیفت (Shift activation)، زمانی که خواستید برنامه رو در حالت دیزاین باز کنید باید دکمه شیفت کیبورد رو نگهدارید و همزمان برنامه رو باز کنید...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## AM_HNZ

سلام مجدد.
اقای امامی من شیفتم نگه داشتم اما تاثیر نداشت؛ فقط به جای یک پنجره چندتا پنجره اکسس باز شد.
حالا موندم چیکار کنم؟
به نظر شما لازمه ااکسسم رو پاک کنم  و 2010 نصب کنم؟
 از طرفی فک میکنم شاید به خاطر 64 بیتی بودن ویندوزم باشه.Untitled.png

----------


## AM_HNZ

سلام مجدد.
اقای امامی من شیفتم نگه داشتم اما تاثیر نداشت؛ فقط به جای یک پنجره چندتا پنجره اکسس باز شد.
حالا موندم چیکار کنم؟
به نظر شما لازمه ااکسسم رو پاک کنم  و 2010 نصب کنم؟
 از طرفی فک میکنم شاید به خاطر 64 بیتی بودن ویندوزم باشه.Untitled.png

----------


## emami.sie

> سلام مجدد.
> اقای امامی من شیفتم نگه داشتم اما تاثیر نداشت؛ فقط به جای یک پنجره چندتا پنجره اکسس باز شد.
> حالا موندم چیکار کنم؟
> به نظر شما لازمه ااکسسم رو پاک کنم  و 2010 نصب کنم؟
>  از طرفی فک میکنم شاید به خاطر 64 بیتی بودن ویندوزم باشه.Untitled.png


با سلام
من خودم درحال حاضر با اکسس 2010، نسخه 32 بیتی اون کار می کنم و با هیچ مشکلی هم مواجه نشدم... ضمن اینکه در ورژن 2013 اکسس، Pivot chart از برنامه حذف شده و به معضلی برای من تبدیل شده... 
لذا درحال حاضر توصیه می کنم همون ورژن 2010 و نسخه 32 بیتی رو روی سیستمتون نصب کنید تا مشکلتون حل بشه...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## barrai

> سلام مجدد.
> اقای امامی من شیفتم نگه داشتم اما تاثیر نداشت؛ فقط به جای یک پنجره چندتا پنجره اکسس باز شد.
> حالا موندم چیکار کنم؟
> به نظر شما لازمه ااکسسم رو پاک کنم  و 2010 نصب کنم؟
>  از طرفی فک میکنم شاید به خاطر 64 بیتی بودن ویندوزم باشه.Untitled.png


مشکل دقیقا به خاطر 64 بیتی بودن ویندوزتون هست.
برای رفع این مشکل در قسمتی که قرمز رنگ هست هر کجا عبارت Declare را دیدید بعدش عبارت Ptrsafe  را مرقوم بفرمایید

----------


## ho3ein.agl

دوستان من اصلا با اکسس آشنایی ندارم. تنها کاری که میخوام بکنم اینه که بتونم چنتا از لغات رو فارسی کنم. ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## سهیلاج

سلام آقای/خانم امامی، من برای پایان نامه ام نیاز فوری به این نرم افزار دارم، متاسفاااانه هیچ لینک دانلودی وجود نداره. در صورت امکان از طریق یک راه ارتباطی، لطفا منو برای دریافت فایلی که در این پست ضمیمه کردید راهنمایی کنید. اگر لطف کنید شماره یا ایمیلی از شما داشته باشم بسیااار سپاس گذارم.

----------


## angela001

این کجاش آموزش بود؟ تعریف بود همه فایل ها هم یکی هست!!!!!  :عصبانی:

----------


## n.shakeri1369@gmail.com

سلام خسته نباشید. من نیاز به ایمیل و یا شماره همراهتان جهت آموزش دارم لطفا شماره همراه و یا ایمیل خود را در اختیار بنده قرار دهید

----------


## golbasar

با سلام 
احتراما ضمن عرض تبریک شب یلدا،پیرو ارسال ایمیل قبلی، بنده مایل به دریافت نسخه کامل برنامه جنابعالی با راهنمای مربوطه میباشم.
لطفا شرایط دریافت را اعلام نمایید.ب
یصبرانه منتظر اعلام نظر جنابعالی میباشم.با تشکر

----------


## golbasar

سلام دوست عزیز
بنده هم نیازمند نسخه اصلاح شده  کامل با راهنمای فارسی میباشم.
یکی دو بار هم ایمیل فرستادم ولی متاسفانه آقای امامی بدلیل مشغله کاری هنوز جواب نداده اند.

ایمیل آقای امامی

email : emami.sie@gmail.com

----------


## Shahramdindoust

........................

----------


## Shahramdindoust

ایمیل آقای امامی در تصویر آواتار خودشون(یا همون تصویر پروفایل) حک شده دیگه

----------


## mohammadrasti

سلام جناب مهندس!
تشکر از زحماتی که در این زمینه کشیده اید. جناب مهندس برنامه را دانلود کردم اما اجرا نمیشود. حتی پسورد وارد کردم.

----------


## tomcat_1922

÷÷ضظظظظظظظظظصصزظظظظطسظییص  ضشششششششششششششششششششششششش  ششششششششششششششششششششششششش  ششش

----------


## nimaa58

باسلام فایل دانلود کردم و از زیپ باز کردم ولی ران نمیشه

----------


## md661255

سلام لطفا اگر امكانش هست پسورد رو هم جهت استفاده بديد ممنون

----------


## stv7900

برنامه برای ویندوز 32 بیت هست
شیفت هم با 32 باز میشه :لبخند:

----------


## hajiloo60

> با سلام مجدد
> در نمونه ضمیمه شده *حتما* پس از دانلود 4 قسمت ، پارت 1 رو Extract کرده و از برنامه استفاده کنید،‌ بخاطر اینکه اینتر فیس از دیتابیس جدا هستش و باید بهم لینک بشن (البته برای این موضوع فرمهای لازم وجود داره)
> در مورد سئوال دوستم که فرمودند مگه MDE نبود ، باید بگم من از نسخه Free برنامه استفاده کردم و تا حدودی بسطش دادم...
> و درمورد سرعت برنامه: ببینید در این برنامه از ماژولهای متعددی استفاده شده و روی دیتا پروسه های مختلفی صورت میگیره، مثلا شما در شرکت شاید ده ها و یا صدها چک لیست روزانه، هفتگی، 2 هفتگی، ماهانه، 3 ماهه و ... داشته باشید، که این نرم افزار باید برنامه ریزی اونها رو انجام بده و در تاریخ مقرر بهتون نشونشون بده (هر روز این پروسه تکرار میشه) (ما تو شرکت درحال حاضر با حدود 1000 چک لیست داریم کار می کنیم)، این خیلی فرق می کنه که شما فقط یک سری دیتا ثبت برنامه کنید و نهایتا گزارشگیری...
> بهرحال زمان اجرای این پروسیجرها، افت سرعت برنامه، مخصوصا زمان Generate چک لیست ها قابل لمس خواهد بود... 
> فعلا برنامه رو ببینید، بعد با هم مفصل صحبت خواهیم کرد - انشاا...
> موفق باشید
> یا علی
> *
> ...


سلام من نیاز به فایل آموزش برنامه دارم لطفا برای دریافت اون راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## آزمون 65

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> اين هم آموزش برنامه (البته اين آموزش فقط براي دوستاني كاربرد داره كه مي خوان از اين نرم افزار در واحد نت (نگهداري و تعميرات) استفاده اجرايي بكنن...
> موفق باشيد
> يا علي


سلام دوست عزیز وقت بخیر.من وقتی فایل زیپ رو باز میکنم نمیتونم وارد بشم.بهم پیغام volume میده.آیا فایل کد ورود داره؟یا روش دیگه ای برای باز کردن فایل اکسس هست؟

----------

